# 2/17 pomp/whiting trip



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going Friday ! This cooler weather has lowered my expectations, but hey it's my off day and I didn't get to fish on my last set of off days.... so I'm fishing. I'll try to keep y'all updated tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Where abouts yah headed?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Perdido key area , I don't know which particular parking lot yet. I really won't know exactly until I look'em over tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

I did ok on pcola beach last week with my son we got 2 pomps and lost a nice 1 in the surf. Ill be out on pcola beach sunday afternoon again but good luck to all its gettin good


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Myself and the lady will be on pcola/navarre beach tomorrow as well. Went out Tuesday evening and ended up getting pizza otw home....


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

We'll be at Langdon or thereabouts on Monday-Tuesday.

:thumbup:


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

On yeah, I'm hooked on it now. Good luck, man!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Went tuesday in destin 10-3 no waves no bites, good luck with it...buddy got this one last firday


----------



## CobaltWater_Addict (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds good. I am going to give it a shot tomorrow morning in Pensacola. Hopefully I'll have some pics by lunch time. Lol.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

went out this morning, was beautiful. East end of Pensacola beach, no sand fleas. No bite on artificial. Was very flat though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I got set up and started fishing shortly after noon. The surf is flat and the fish have lockjaw. ...lol but hey I could be at the house or even worse work ! So I'm going to kick back and enjoy just getting out here. Hopefully some near starved to death fish will swim by my bait in a little while.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been on Pensacola Beach since 9 and have only had 1 hardhead and 1 whiting hit the sand. As you said, could always be worse.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely no fish were harmed in the making of this thread today, unless one of my pyramid weights hit one in the head.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Just hit em tonight at Navarre beach....bite was hot right at sunset....4 caught in about 20 minutes one keeper the wife caught. Hand made pomp rigs with fluorocarbon shrimp and fish bites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Chechem said:


> We'll be at Langdon or thereabouts on Monday-Tuesday.
> 
> :thumbup:


Due to the weather predicted for Tuesday (rainy), I'll be there Sunday-Monday instead.

Thanks for saving me a few, king.


----------

